# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Prey 2 chính thức bị khai tử

## lebichvan888

Phát hành năm 2006, *Prey* nhận được sự đón nhận nhiệt liệt từ cộng đồng fan hâm mộ cùng nhiều đánh giá tích cực từ giới phê bình nhờ cách chơi có nhiều điểm mới lạ như đồ họa đẹp mắt, sử dụng trọng lực để xoay chuyển không gian giải các câu đố cũng như trong chiến đấu. Chính vì vậy mà khi công bố lần đầu tiên tại E3 2011, *Prey 2* đã khiến nhiều gamer cảm thấy rất háo hức. 


Đáng tiếc là sau một thời gian dài với đầy trắc trở như việc thay đổi nhà phát hành từ Radar Group sang Bethesda, tiếp đến là chuyển từ hãng Human Head tới Arkane Studios và nhiều lần rò rỉ thông tin, *Prey 2* đã không thể đến được với người hâm mộ. Đây là thông tin mới được Pete Hines - phó chủ tịch Bethesda tiết lộ ngày hôm nay trong cuộc phỏng vấn với tạp chí CNET.


"_Prey 2 đã từng là một tựa game được chúng tôi đặt rất nhiều hy vọng, tuy nhiên nó chưa bao giờ đạt đến được tầm cỡ mà chúng tôi mong muốn. Không hề có tương lai cho một sản phẩm với chất lượng như vậy. Hiện tại dự án Prey 2 không còn được tiếp tục phát triển nữa và đó không phải là quyết định dễ dàng gì, nhưng dù sao thì cộng đồng fan hâm mộ chắc cũng không quá ngạc nhiên bởi chúng tôi không hề đả động tới nó trong suốt thời gian qua._ " - ông Hines nói.

Hình ảnh được cho là của Prey 2 đang trong quá trình phát triển.


Xuyên suốt chiều dài phát triển của *Prey 2*, Bethesda cũng thường xuyên đáp trả thắc mắc của người hâm mộ bằng nhận xét: "trò chơi chưa đạt chất lượng yêu cầu". Nhưng với khẳng định lần này, những người vẫn còn hy vọng vào *Prey 2* có lẽ nên tìm kiếm một tựa game FPS viễn tưởng khác để thỏa mãn cơn khát của mình.
*>> Bethesda: “Prey 2 vẫn chưa sẵn sàng”*

----------

